
This is what guitar strings sound like on a fretless bass - 6stringmerc
http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/this-is-what-guitar-strings-sound-like-on-a-bass-644704
======
6stringmerc
In the spirit of hacking and doing things out of the ordinary, I think the
result of this one is pretty slick!

